# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Places to NOT visit in Europe

## Echetlaeus

There are ghettos in European countries these days.

Name them, so people visiting the Continent and UK, will not have to suffer inappropriate behaviour.

----------


## ameliejones

Make sure are you are complaining about UK people because Europe has thousands of countries.

----------


## Skerdilaidas

Will keep that in mind, buddy.

----------


## nikkdagger

I remember visiting the Zone of Alienation Pripyiat with MacMillan during a black ops mission. I can't believe I made it out alive. What was worst is that I was sent there again with a bunch of rookies that keep jumping into a dried fountain in the middle of a gun battle without anyone throwing some smoke. Unbelievable... campers.

----------


## LeBrok

> I remember visiting the Zone of Alienation Pripyiat with MacMillan during a black ops mission. I can't believe I made it out alive. What was worst is that I was sent there again with a bunch of rookies that keep jumping into a dried fountain in the middle of a gun battle without anyone throwing some smoke. Unbelievable... campers.


Your IP address shows Donetsk. Did the Russians catch you?

----------


## nikkdagger

> Your IP address shows Donetsk. Did the Russians catch you?


this random proxy adress. 

I connect to Internet via TOR for security.

----------


## Aberdeen

I'm not sure which would be riskier at the moment - visiting eastern Ukraine or visiting certain Parisian suburbs that have a certain ethnic distinctiveness. Well, maybe it would be more accurate to talk about religion, but we don't want to go there.

----------


## John Doe

> It makes no sense to me. Ghettos?


Not the old Jewish ghettos (although neighborhoods made up almost entirely of ultra orthodox Jews who don't assimilate do unfortunately still exist in Europe, the worst thing is that this time it's by will, those maniacs want to live like they're in an 18th century shtetl), but ghettos made up mainly of Muslim immigrants who don't assimilate.

----------


## Melancon

> I'm not sure which would be riskier at the moment - visiting eastern Ukraine or visiting certain Parisian suburbs that have a certain ethnic distinctiveness. Well, maybe it would be more accurate to talk about religion, but we don't want to go there.


Lol, good post. I had a German acquaintance who was in Paris a few months back and reported he believed that it was officially gone to Islam.

I have Cajun (Acadian) French ancestry myself. I heard that the rural countrysides of France, more specifically Limousin or Auvergne, are a lot nicer and simpler.

Anyway, places not to visit; I would say it would be rather unsafe to be in the Balkans right now. (this region is still, pretty much a nationalist warzone.) Maybe the Northeast Polish area near the Baltic Sea. And maybe Iberian peninsula. (Tensions between Catalonia and Spain seem dodgy. It probably won't be worth the risk to visit here, in case a civil war happens.)

----------


## kamani

> Anyway, places not to visit; I would say it would be rather unsafe to be in the Balkans right now. (this region is still, pretty much a nationalist warzone.)


What are you talking about? Please stop spreading malignant disinformation.

----------


## Melancon

> What are you talking about? Please stop spreading malignant disinformation.


"Malignant disinformation"? Perhaps you may want to look at this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/foo...-belgrade.html

This "Malignant Disinformation" happened last night at a Football game in Belgrade. Where an Albanian nationalist drone flew over a stadium carrying a "Greater Albania" flag. And Serbian and Albanian football players began to fight each other, over the offensive flag. As well as fans rioting from the crowd; which resulted in the cancellation of the game...

On the other hand, if you want personal information. I have an English acquaintance who was vacationing in Serbia and was shot at by two Kosovar Albanians with TEC-9s; him being mistaken as a Serb. He shot back with a sniper, and you can guess what happened to both of them.

"Malignant Disinformation" indeed.

----------


## Angela

What a fascinating story...a Cajun from Lafayette happens to have an English friend who, while he is wandering about on vacation in Serbia, providentially arms himself with a sniper rifle, and so takes out two dastardly Albanians who were firing on him. 

I'm so glad I came on here to post about music. This is far more interesting. Pray go on...I'm all agog.

----------


## Melancon

> What a fascinating story...a Cajun from Lafayette happens to have an English friend who, while he is wandering about on vacation in Serbia, providentially arms himself with a sniper rifle, and so takes out two dastardly Albanians who were firing on him. 
> 
> I'm so glad I came on here to post about music. This is far more interesting. Pray go on...I'm all agog.


If you want to know something far more interesting ... he is half Italian. And he also has a house in Tyrol, where his mum lives. Near Austria.

His whereabouts shall remain disclosed; as I am not someone looking to cross him or name-drop.

----------


## LeBrok

> Maybe the Northeast Polish area near the Baltic Sea.


 What is happening in Polish Northeast?

----------


## Melancon

> What is happening in Polish Northeast?


Russia and NATO. Simple. 



Poland in general, because of it's history, is a place full of touchy and insecure people. Due to their conflict with the Germans and the Soviets in the past. Otherwise, it is a pretty beautiful country.

----------


## Aberdeen

> If you want to know something far more interesting ... he is half Italian. And he also has a house in Tyrol, where his mum lives. Near Austria.
> 
> His whereabouts shall remain disclosed; as I am not someone looking to cross him or name-drop.


Would your friend's name happen to be Bond? James Bond?

----------


## Melancon

> Would you're friend's name happen to be Bond? James Bond?


Nope. He is just a street-smart person who travels around Europe and knows what places are best and what places are the underbelly. Hence; he ventured into the Balkans well-equipped and armed. His wife is Croatian, ironically. 


And I don't recall James Bond having Italian or Austrian blood. Maybe this is a new revelation that I have not heard of.

----------


## Angela

> Would you're friend's name happen to be Bond? James Bond?


That must be why I always thought he looked a bit Italian!



Direct link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxG09xHhro

----------


## hope

> Would you're friend's name happen to be Bond? James Bond?


You shouldn`t make light Aberdeen....I`m sure that incident left his friend feeling very ...shaken, not stirred but definitely shaken...

----------


## FBS

> "Malignant disinformation"? Perhaps you may want to look at this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/foo...-belgrade.html
> 
> This "Malignant Disinformation" happened last night at a Football game in Belgrade. Where an Albanian nationalist drone flew over a stadium carrying a "Greater Albania" flag. And Serbian and Albanian football players began to fight each other, over the offensive flag. As well as fans rioting from the crowd; which resulted in the cancellation of the game...
> 
> On the other hand, if you want personal information. I have an English acquaintance who was vacationing in Serbia and was shot at by two Kosovar Albanians with TEC-9s; him being mistaken as a Serb. He shot back with a sniper, and you can guess what happened to both of them.
> 
> "Malignant Disinformation" indeed.


Wow, fascinating story, you forgot to add pink flying dragons and unicorns.

----------


## Melancon

> Wow, fascinating story, you forgot to add pink flying dragons and unicorns.


I wonder what's so unbelievable about my story. Want to know more? He was in the USAF Security Forces (while in the USA) and also worked in NATO at one point.

----------


## Melancon

> Wow, fascinating story, you forgot to add pink flying dragons and unicorns.


As a Eupedia member I should expect you to have common decency. But Alas; it is apparent you are Kosovar yourself, so it is no wonder that you are bitter and skeptical. That passive-aggressive comment shows what agenda and resentment you truly hold.

Those Albanians were so poor at managing a submachine gun, they did not even hit him once. From a higher vantage point; he only had to point the accuracy at their heads and pull the trigger.

He is a military man, with military skills; but has never been shot. This is the only open-fire conflict he has ever endured.

----------


## kamani

now that I remember, I think I read an article about this, but the article also mentioned that there was a car chase with multiple collisions involved, during which when a bullet pierced his cowboy hat, he asked his wife to take the wheel, cause he got pissed and had some shooting to do. He was also wearing in his belt a quick-draw and a Crocodile-Dundy knife. Later on he found out his wife was working for the Russians, so he had to put her out as well, before flying home to play golf and eat pizza.

----------


## Angela

This has all been a lot of fun in a bizarre way, but none of these "stories" are verifiable, and they all have the decided "smell" of someone trying to glorify violence between the various ethnic groups in the Balkans. As such, I think this line of posting is highly inappropriate for our Board.

----------


## Melancon

> This has all been a lot of fun in a bizarre way, but none of these "stories" are verifiable, and they all have the decided "smell" of someone trying to glorify violence between the various ethnic groups in the Balkans. As such, I think this line of posting is highly inappropriate for our Board.


What the hell *kamani* starts flinging mud and now there is a problem to be understood? He cannot bear that there is someone who is more direct, realistic, and with an actual experience and straightforward analysis for this board. I am the only person who is contributing to this post and am staying on-topic and gave my insight and advices. I'm not even breaking any rules, as far as I am concerned. He has passive-aggressively accused me of spreading disinformation before; whilst we were debating in the Illyrian-Albanian post; in which evidence of my theory was backed up with credible sources. Pure jealousy and ego, let him handle his own grudges.

----------


## kamani

chill out dude, I'm just playing with you. I don't have grudges with confused kids.

----------


## Yetos

[QUOTE=FBS;441888]Wow, fascinating story, you forgot to add pink flying dragons and unicorns.[/QUOΤΕ]

Νο HE forgot to mention what happened to Δερβιτανη,

why you attack that village?

----------


## King Bardhyl

> What the hell *kamani* starts flinging mud and now there is a problem to be understood? He cannot bear that there is someone who is more direct, realistic, and with an actual experience and straightforward analysis for this board. I am the only person who is contributing to this post and am staying on-topic and gave my insight and advices. I'm not even breaking any rules, as far as I am concerned. He has passive-aggressively accused me of spreading disinformation before; whilst we were debating in the Illyrian-Albanian post; in which evidence of my theory was backed up with credible sources. Pure jealousy and ego, let him handle his own grudges.


*@ moderators*
Did you look the posts of this person normal and in accordance with the rules of the forum?

----------


## Garrick

> *@ moderators*
> Did you look the posts of this person normal and in accordance with the rules of the forum?


The member of this forum from United States did not say anything offensive.

You do not want to hear another opinion.

Democracy, tolerance, constructive debate, have you heard of it.
...

By the way, you back to your avatar the map of fictional "greater albania" which does not exist (except in chauvinist dreams).

It is very offense because it covers the existing territory of four states: Greece, FYROM (Macedonia ), Serbia and Montenegro.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Europe is a place (yet.) not to visit, the youth became unreasonally ungry and the people generally confused the meaning of derivation with racism.

*(me)*
*I never read the rules of Eupedia.


**My english is a mess... Hope someone to understand.*


Lebrok's note to Panae. For above reasons try not to write about serious matters or you can look like a racist.

----------


## FBS

@Yetos
Frankly I do not get what you mean most of the time & I really do not understand your post. Was it ment as a reply to my post that had nothing to do with you? Please get me out of darkness.

----------


## Aberdeen

Places not to visit in Europe - anywhere in the Balkans. There will be endless bickering about obscure details that are meaningless to anyone not from the Balkans.

----------


## Melancon

> Europe is a place (yet.) not to visit, the youth became unreasonally ungry and the people generally confused the meaning of derivation with racism.
> 
> *(me)*
> I never read the rules of Eupedia.
> I am very thankfull to meet other persons, other opinions, some maybe friends of sympathy and reasonably cause but definetely brothers and sisters of undeniable True! 
> I am guest, i am happy, i am not such clever and maybe not so usefull for science but i am thinker; and walker; (-now running but later i fly to the skies...) 
> I dont act fluently use of my Brittonics so i keep the most silent as i can possibly not to disturb further the stupids -which they consider themselves very intelligent. (παναξ is a delightfull exception of course in any case anytime when the need of beauty and truth is justicious right and a public demand! -just to know ...for next time.)
> 
> 
> ...


Do not worry; it seems a bit understandable. But it takes effort. I was wondering why the grammar was so strange. I thought you were telling a story. But I understand.

I agree that maybe this thread should be locked.

----------


## Angela

> Places not to visit in Europe - anywhere in the Balkans. There will be endless bickering about obscure details that are meaningless to anyone not from the Balkans.


I have quite a few dear friends from the Croatian islands and I have long had a hankering to take a cruise to the Dalmatian coast. So obviously I didn't use to feel this way, and to be honest I don't even now. 

I refuse to believe that some of these posters are representative of this area of Europe. It is highly unfortunate, however, that so many of our posters from that area present such a terrible image of the people of the Balkans.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

@Αβερδίνε 
You are solid true. Thanks for your confirmation. I agree there is no further reason to discuss.

----------


## FBS

> Places not to visit in Europe - anywhere in the Balkans. There will be endless bickering about obscure details that are meaningless to anyone not from the Balkans.


I really feel sorry for everyone who feels like this. I myself restrain to badmouth about any country what so ever and especially places that I have never been to. Believe me I travel a lot around the world and I have seen scary places in many countries that are represented here by the members of eupedia, but I have never insulted or spread such hatred or never posted anything about it, and I have seen many of them in European countries or America. After this thread I am seriously considering to never visit eupedia again. I am deeply insulted. I have got used to it by members like Garrik, Ike and Yetos but now this thread is completely unbelievable and I do not take it seriously. Before any one continues to write about Balkans come down here first. Kosovo is full of internationals who say wonderful things about us. The letters sent by Pope to Albania were so beautiful and full of hope that there are still honest and people in touch with reality. So I choose the Popes' wonderful words instead of these hateful posts.

----------


## FBS

Since I mentioned Popes letter here is one of them:

To_ His Excellency Edi Rama_Prime Minister of the Republic of AlbaniaWith vivid memories of my recent Apostolic Journey to Albania, and particularly of the exquisite courtesy and the warm hospitality which you, and the members of Government and the other Authorities, afforded me during the various stages of my Visit, I once more offer you my heartfelt thanks.I readily reaffirm my esteem for the example which Albania has shown with regard both to the rebirth of the Catholic Church and the peaceful and serene relationships between the different religions. The Albanian people is the most youthful of Europe, and because of its youth it can look to the future with great confidence. This youthfulness also contains the roots for the nation’s authentic spiritual, economic and cultural progress.It is my hope and my cordial good wish that you and your fellow citizens will always advance in peace and prosperity. Upon all of you I invoke God’s blessings. I will continue t pray for you, Mr Prime Minister, for the members of your family, your associates and the entire people of Albania. Please pray for me. Fraternally _Francis_From the Vatican, 27 September 2014
http://www.kryeministria.al/en/newsroom/news/a-thank-you-message-from-pope-francis

----------


## Melancon

> I have quite a few dear friends from the Croatian islands and I have long had a hankering to take a cruise to the Dalmatian coast. So obviously I didn't use to feel this way, and to be honest I don't even now. 
> 
> I refuse to believe that some of these posters are representative of this area of Europe. It is highly unfortunate, however, that so many of our posters from that area present such a terrible image of the people of the Balkans.


Actually, lately, from what I have gathered. It seems that the Slovenes and Croats are fairing well in their relations with the Serbs, and their neighbors. Although there is still lots of tension, understandably so.

What happened to my acquiantance, was not an unusual occurence, and it actually happens a lot in that general area. (Balkans)

If you go to the Balkans you must be careful of certain people. I am sorry to say this Angela but I find you to be quite naive and sheltered. It is almost like going into a ghetto in the USA and not expecting to get dirty-looks from gangsters. It is not racist or nationalist to say this, it is just the truth. Obviously you are someone who has no connections to people in Law enforcement or in the Military.


The Balkans is a really neat place to visit, but there ARE lots of thugs and crooks out in the Balkans with their own agendas.

For the record, I used to have a Croatian (female) acquiantance who now lives in the Netherlands, and she wanted Yugoslavia to reform; but although, even she admitted to me that she still had some ill-feelings against the Serbs.

Most of you misinterpret my messages and try to make it look like I am deliberately trying to start a flame war; when that is not my intention. You guys are hyping up the Balkans like it is some fairy-tale land, when it does, indeed, have lots of issues. That tourists must especially be aware of.

I, as a North American, have had actual experience with these people, so I would know. You *Angela*, and *kamani*, are just making baseless accusations against me for the most part and are assuming things about the Balkanic region predetermined, that isn't true.

I admit my information was a little too graphic. But this thread was started by someone who wanted insight into ghettos in Europe and places not to venture into, and I was just contributing that insight for everyone. But since most of you are too immature and irresponsible to acknowledge the real world; I suggest that many of you to stay out of this thread and not comment. Or alternatively, this post will be locked, by a Moderator.

----------


## Garrick

> I really feel sorry for everyone who feels like this. I myself restrain to badmouth about any country what so ever and especially places that I have never been to. Believe me I travel a lot around the world and I have seen scary places in many countries that are represented here by the members of eupedia, but I have never insulted or spread such hatred or never posted anything about it, and I have seen many of them in European countries or America. After this thread I am seriously considering to never visit eupedia again. I am deeply insulted. I have got used to it by members like *Garrik*, *Ike* and *Yetos* but now this thread is completely unbelievable and I do not take it seriously. Before any one continues to write about Balkans come down here first. Kosovo is full of internationals who say wonderful things about us. The letters sent by Pope to Albania were so beautiful and full of hope that there are still honest and people in touch with reality. So I choose the Popes' wonderful words instead of these hateful posts.


It is very ugly in this way you are mentioning the names, as telltale.

Write whatever you want, if someone bans you.

Maybe, you do not want to hear different opinion, especially from Greece and Serbia.

Nobody nationalist or fundamentalist from us, and once you call me chauvinist, you do not even know what that term means.

Yetos is Greek and atheist, Ike is not Serb how you think, I'm half Serb (and Yugoslav in heart), and now a European, I love the idea of a federal Europe as I loved federal Yugoslavia, this forum is wonderful, someone can learn a lot, and I got a several friends.

----------


## Melancon

> I really feel sorry for everyone who feels like this. I myself restrain to badmouth about any country what so ever and especially places that I have never been to. Believe me I travel a lot around the world and I have seen scary places in many countries that are represented here by the members of eupedia, but I have never insulted or spread such hatred or never posted anything about it, and I have seen many of them in European countries or America. After this thread I am seriously considering to never visit eupedia again. I am deeply insulted. I have got used to it by members like Garrik, Ike and Yetos but now this thread is completely unbelievable and I do not take it seriously. Before any one continues to write about Balkans come down here first. Kosovo is full of internationals who say wonderful things about us. The letters sent by Pope to Albania were so beautiful and full of hope that there are still honest and people in touch with reality. So I choose the Popes' wonderful words instead of these hateful posts.


Yet another post where you are externalizing your problems instead of internalizing them. You brought this on yourself by attacking me. You were obviously very offended and appalled to discover my revelation that two Kosovars thugs were killed while staging an ambush against my acquaintance. Let us not pretend to be the victim though; You had the choice whether or not to post.

Truth is: these two individuals are dead now, and they made a deadly mistake. They should have not been in Serbia, trying to attack innocent people, anyway.

----------


## Aberdeen

> I really feel sorry for everyone who feels like this. I myself restrain to badmouth about any country what so ever and especially places that I have never been to. Believe me I travel a lot around the world and I have seen scary places in many countries that are represented here by the members of eupedia, but I have never insulted or spread such hatred or never posted anything about it, and I have seen many of them in European countries or America. After this thread I am seriously considering to never visit eupedia again. I am deeply insulted. I have got used to it by members like Garrik, Ike and Yetos but now this thread is completely unbelievable and I do not take it seriously. Before any one continues to write about Balkans come down here first. Kosovo is full of internationals who say wonderful things about us. The letters sent by Pope to Albania were so beautiful and full of hope that there are still honest and people in touch with reality. So I choose the Popes' wonderful words instead of these hateful posts.


Chill out. I was really just commenting on the behavior of some of the Balkan posters on this forum. I do know Canadians of both Serbian and Croatian ancestry, and they generally seemed quite likeable, as long as the two groups aren't in the same room at the same time - I find it interesting that they seem more inclined to carry on tribal feuds here in Canada than Jewish and Arab immigrants, who are usually able to leave their blood feud at the border, which is what this country expects of all immigrants and their descendents. And although I didn't like the few Albanians I've met in real life, I'm going to assume they aren't representative. And I hope that some of the Balkan posters here aren't representative of their part of the world.

----------


## Aberdeen

> Yet another post where you are externalizing your problems instead of internalizing them. You brought this on yourself by attacking me. You were obviously very offended and appalled to discover my revelation that two Kosovars thugs were killed while staging an ambush against my acquaintance. Let us not pretend to be the victim though; You had the choice whether or not to post.
> 
> Truth is: these two individuals are dead now, and they made a deadly mistake. They should have not been in Serbia, trying to attack innocent people, anyway.


It still sounds like a tall tale to me, but there are no doubt places in the Balkans where tourists need to be careful. That's why travel agents can still be quite useful at a time when we can buy our airline and hotel tickets cheaper on line.

----------


## King Bardhyl

In some countries should be careful:

----------


## Garrick

Bardhyl
It is more Albanian shame, because the Albanian fans threw drone on the stadium with a map of "greater albania".

It is very dangerous game with drones in stadiums, *Michel Platini from UEFA has disclosed his fears that drones carrying bombs could cause carnage in football matches in the future*. 

*Platini fears drone bombings in football matches*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/7157/eur...otball-matches

And Albanian football federation will be punished.

Of course, it is not good what one smaller number of Serbian fans entered in the ground, although they were provoked with fictional creature map "greater albania" but they shouldn't enter the ground, but Serbian players defended Albanian players and Albanian media did not mention it.

Serbian footbal federation will be also punished, because entering of funs in the ground.

*Provocation is big, someone can imagine Nazi map on the drone in the some stadium in Israel, it is same.*

*"Greater albania " offends the citizens of four countries: Greece, FYROM (Macedonia), Serbia and Montenegro, this creature covers large parts of territory of four states, practical means to declare war against four countries.*

International borders of Albania




...
Fictional creature in the drone, this is not real Albania in recognized international border

----------


## FBS

Respect to Angela, the rest should grow up. I am done with this forum.

----------


## Garrick

My humble opinion this thread is loosing all meaning.

Bickering is pointless.

The best solution is lock.

----------


## Angela

> Respect to Angela, the rest should grow up. I am done with this forum.


I wasn't going to post on this thread again, as it has been totally destroyed, but I needed to respond to you. Please don't leave the forum, FBS. Your point of view is valuable. I am sure none of the members from outside of the Balkans meant any disrespect to the people of that area in general. There is a difference, I sincerely believe, between the general population in the Balkans and the kind of people from the Balkans who seem to post here, and I speak as someone who knows more than a few Croats, and met more than a few refugees from the Balkan Wars while I was in Italy. I also had the unfortunate experience of visiting Romania under Ceausescu. It was horrifying, but I did not blame the majority of the Romanian people for their conditions; it's always best to try to place yourself in the other person's shoes before you judge them. How much courage would any of us have had in those circumstances?

It's just that what gets posted on this forum by many Balkan members is unsavory and quite disturbing at times, and does their countries no credit. No one has forgotten what happened there, and the tenor and content of many posts seems to indicate that the animosities still run high, and that many have learned absolutely nothing.

----------


## Garrick

Bardhyil
Do you want see what you did.

Only one detail after match (do you want more):

*Albanian fanatics attack Greek village*

http://www.newgreektv.com/index.php/...-greek-village

A Greek village in Albania suffered a spate of attacks as fanatical Albanian ultra-nationalists terrorised villagers, torched cars and smashed storefronts. 

The match between Serbia and Albania in Belgrade for the European Cup 2016 qualifiers was the spark that let loose a fit of nationalistic hysteria and hate mongering aimed at surrounding countries and local minorities, sprinkled with liberal doses of irredentism and frontier revisionism.

The match that was stopped because an RC aerial vehicle flew over the pitch towing a banner of “greater Albania”, let loose a lot of pent up hatred in Albania.

*Greek demarche to Albania over terrorism of Greek village*

http://en.protothema.gr/greek-demarc...greek-village/


...
Thread should lock.

----------


## King Bardhyl

*Look the Albanian Flag worn.*

*
Serbian nationalist slogans

NATO flag burning
**



*
*Police opens doors 
*
*Stewards,* *he is "defending" the Albanian 
*
*People with guns enter the field*

----------


## Garrick

O Bardhyl
You love Balkans stupidities.

*Albanian fans burn Serbian flag in Tirana*




...
In Zurich, too (do you want more):




...
Thread should lock.

----------


## Melancon

Moderator! We need a moderator to sort this out. I'm sorry but this thread has to be locked. URGENTLY. It's getting out of hand.

I knew I was making a big mistake by getting involved in this stuff. Perhaps it is my fault, but I predicted by the time kamani started beating around the bush, that this thread was going to turn into hot water pretty quickly.

----------


## Taranis

King Bardhyl, you've been warned before for that kind of behaviour. Banned. Thread locked.

@ Garrick doing the same provocative behaviour isn't the answer. Folks, please, there is this wonderful called "report" button. When you see provocative/insulting posts, use it on them. One of us moderators will reply as quickly as possible.

----------

